# What would be the Perfect Horse Boarding Facility?????



## ThatNinjaHorse

Ive never boarded my horse but what id look for is:

-Safe, decent fencing.
- Decent pastures, preferably with shelters
- An arena
- Trails
- The owners experience most definatly matters! I wouldnt want my horse being looked after by someone with little experience. A degree isnt necessary, just a good knowledge of horses and common sense
- A Qualified riding instructor available, as i would want to get lessons.
- I think all boarding facillities should have their own de-worming, farrier and vet programs (shots etc) as its easier to keep track and make sure all the horses are up to date.

Thats all i can think of right now


----------



## Sophie19

The most important thing to me is a knowledgeable care taker who really cares about horses and people. If the manager of a barn is passionate about keeping horses and people healthy and happy then everything else will fall into place.


----------



## SeabiscuitMustang

24-hours access is important for me with my work schedule. One stable I boarded at continued to change hours and would not allow me on the premises after dark to blanket my horse in the winter - the stable owner said I'd have to change my work hours! Another occassion he put my horse in his neighbor's pasture and they would not let me get my horse. The stable owner said I'd have to look at him over the fence and come back in a week or so when he moved the pasture board horses back onto his property! 

A riding arena and available trails or access to trails. Although I drive 24 miles round trip, I feel that I have a better reationship with my horse and I really like my current stable. However, in the year we've been there all of the trails have been consumed by new construction (homes, churches, school, etc.); thus, I ride in the arena or we trailer off-site a few times monthly.

Shelter and a decent pasture are other qualties I prefer. My horse currently has a 1-acre pasture and a run in adjacent to the barn - thus easy access.


----------



## kelliannejoseph

WOW, i could not even think about not being able to see me horse only through a fence, that is crazy. And then having the owner tell you that you need to change your work hours. I thought that they were there to provide service to you and your horse.


----------



## my2geldings

*Good place to board*

To me a good facility revolves around good horse care. A barn that takes pride and care into keeping each horse into the right feeding schedule. A barn that checks up on the horses a few times a day. Handlers and stable hands that are knowledgeable about horses and know how to properly care for them and move them, when to call a vet etc etc.

Another big thing for me is riding and training. I've always worked with a trainer, so I would need a trainer that has the right amount of training and teaching style to teach me and my horse.


----------



## QOS

The facility I board at is very nice but there are a few things I would love to have! No place is perfect but it would be nice to have a place to park my trailer instead of keeping it here at the house. I wish the covered arena had better footing - they work on it but it does have issues. It also gets very wet in a rain so it would be nice to have an indoor arena instead of just covered. I wish we were situated like my former stable - next to a 300 acre reserve that we could ride on. 

It is a full board or pasture board but that is them responsible for feeding even in the pasture. It is all they offer.

My horses are in pasture board right now and they have a 3 acre or so pasture with a shelter and automatic waterers. They are fed 2 times a day. The stables offer 3 wash racks, 1 being indoors and with hot water. Two walkers, covered arena, outdoor arena, owners live on site, 4 full time stable employees, quality feed, large tack room, washer and dryer, refridgerator and it is gated and security provided. Vet on call. They are super nice people and watch over the horses like they are theirs. They will call me if they see anything unusual and will take action if they do. 

It is not perfect but pretty darn close!


----------



## kelliannejoseph

*Thank you for all your posting everyone*


----------



## luvmyperch

Knowledgeable BO that lives on site. Someone who obviously knows more than me and has a ton of experience, but also someone who is willing to partner with me on making decisions about my horse's care. Someone who can make suggestions but ultimately understand and respect that the final decision is mine.

Well kept facilities, large stalls with good bedding and good ventilation. Good lighting and safe areas. Large pastures with good grass, safe fencing and large run-in shelters. 

Lighted outdoor ring, indoor arena, wash stall, trails & fields, good instructor/trainer, flexible hours, how about a webcam?! Few or no other boarders around when I'm there after work, clean & secure tack room, space for my trunk close to the area that I tie my horse. Oh only in a perfect world could there exist such a place...


----------



## Sophie19

Web cams would be awesome, I never thought of that.


----------



## luvmyperch

Doggie daycares have webcams, so why not the barn??!! One down the asile, one for each paddock. I'd definately pay an extra couple of bucks a month for that!!!


----------



## kelliannejoseph

luvmyperch said:


> Knowledgeable BO that lives on site. Someone who obviously knows more than me and has a ton of experience, but also someone who is willing to partner with me on making decisions about my horse's care. Someone who can make suggestions but ultimately understand and respect that the final decision is mine.
> 
> Well kept facilities, large stalls with good bedding and good ventilation. Good lighting and safe areas. Large pastures with good grass, safe fencing and large run-in shelters.
> 
> Lighted outdoor ring, indoor arena, wash stall, trails & fields, good instructor/trainer, flexible hours, how about a webcam?! Few or no other boarders around when I'm there after work, clean & secure tack room, space for my trunk close to the area that I tie my horse. Oh only in a perfect world could there exist such a place...


 

So you would want a security cam?? Or just a web cam that you would be able to get online and look at the barn and your horses, or both???


----------



## luvmyperch

Security cam would be nice, but I was actually thinking of something that I could watch while I'm at work all day! I'd love to log on and watch Noah out in the pasture.


----------



## kelliannejoseph

luvmyperch said:


> Security cam would be nice, but I was actually thinking of something that I could watch while I'm at work all day! I'd love to log on and watch Noah out in the pasture.


 
lol, never thought of that. Good idea!


----------



## kchfuller

i have boarded at a few places and i would take a little something from them all ... here is what i would want:

- on site knowledgeable owners
- area for turn out with multiple horses or just your horse
- more then one arena (hopefully one is covered)
- stalls with paddocks (the place i am at right now doesn't have very big paddocks and so i would want at least 12X24)
- wash racks
- round pen
- tack room
- a trainer or two on site (i can always use someone picking on my riding  )
- place to park your trailer
- somewhere to tie your horse up (my mare doesn't do so well in cross ties)
- services offered (blanketing, turn out, graining)
- jumps
- my choice of hay and how much
- bed checks

i think thats it for now


----------



## kelliannejoseph

kchfuller said:


> i have boarded at a few places and i would take a little something from them all ... here is what i would want:
> 
> - on site knowledgeable owners
> - area for turn out with multiple horses or just your horse
> - more then one arena (hopefully one is covered)
> - stalls with paddocks (the place i am at right now doesn't have very big paddocks and so i would want at least 12X24)
> - wash racks
> - round pen
> - tack room
> - a trainer or two on site (i can always use someone picking on my riding  )
> - place to park your trailer
> - somewhere to tie your horse up (my mare doesn't do so well in cross ties)
> - services offered (blanketing, turn out, graining)
> - jumps
> - my choice of hay and how much
> - bed checks
> 
> i think thats it for now


 
How much are you paying a month?? If you dont mind me asking


----------



## thunderhooves

cheap(under $350 p/ month)
arena with good footing
nice stalls/pasture
round pen
at least 2 wash racks
takes blanket on/off your horse
good hay
feeds grain if you buy it
automatic gate in front 
shade
nice place for tack
covered or indoor arena(dont care)
mostly western place
knowledgeable,experienced,friendly people(Barn Owner,Manager)

of course I don't board anymore, I keep mine at my house now!


----------



## kelliannejoseph

Wow, 350 or less is considered cheap! Well about 4 years ago was boreding my horse for 175 full bored. Include grain twice a day, hay, stall, indoor arena, round pen, tailer parking, trails for trail riding, tack room, wash rack, outdoor arena, and the owner was on site. I guess this was a steal!


----------



## kchfuller

kelliannejoseph said:


> How much are you paying a month?? If you dont mind me asking


the place that i am at is $450 for board (if you want extras it is $25 a service) ... the only things i don't like are that we don't have many turn outs and there isn't a covered arena and the paddocks are smaller in the stalls


----------



## luvmytwh

Any place that had built a Paddock Paradise. Well, and a hot and cold wash rack, maybe an indoor with good footing, and great trails connected to the property. Just dreaming...


----------



## kelliannejoseph

lol, its ok to dream!


----------



## starlinestables

Since I own barn.. what i would like in the perfect boarder is.....

-6'3 200 lb stud muffin with dark hair and blue eyes that comes to the barn shirtless to show off his 6 pack

-owns a friesian or giant grey warmblood

-Tells my husband how beautiful i am and how lucky he is to have me so that it makes my husband jealous enough to get more stuff done around the barn because he would be outside keeping an eye on him.

-Pays board 3 months in advance and on time!!!!

-Tips me or my staff for going above and beyond for his horse...(oh one can dream!!!)

-Doesn't complain and volunteers to help do stuff around the barn..


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## kelliannejoseph

starlinestables said:


> since i own barn.. What i would like in the perfect boarder is.....
> :d
> -6'3 200 lb stud muffin with dark hair and blue eyes that comes to the barn shirtless to show off his 6 pack
> 
> -owns a friesian or giant grey warmblood
> 
> -tells my husband how beautiful i am and how lucky he is to have me so that it makes my husband jealous enough to get more stuff done around the barn because he would be outside keeping an eye on him.
> 
> -pays board 3 months in advance and on time!!!!
> 
> -tips me or my staff for going above and beyond for his horse...(oh one can dream!!!)
> 
> -doesn't complain and volunteers to help do stuff around the barn..
> 
> 
> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


 

i love it!! I think we would all own a barn is we had someone like that coming everyday! I know i would.


----------



## sillybunny11486

~What are some pros and cons you have encountered??

lazy barn owners, b/os who hire inexperienced staff, overreactive b/os.
i had a b/o giving my horse bute w/o asking me first. i made it clear they must call me first. what if my vet was coming out to do a soundness exam? i would be sol.

~Do you look for a place that offers full borad, pasture borad?? 

i usually go for places with both. i do pasture but i like that i can switch if my horse is injured and needs a stall.

~Do you and a place that has an indoor, outdoor areana, a round pen?

right now we have no ring, and im not riding anyway so its fine. i prefer indoors, so i can ride if its to wet/slippery outside. i also look at footing.

~Trails for trail riding. 

always a plus, but i have a trailer so i can go to an area park. 

Do you want a trainer?? 

i like barns were there are a few trainers to choose from, and ones that allow me to let my trainer teach there for a ring fee.

~How many horses would you and to be on the facility? Does the size of the farm matter?? 

i like to see around 15 at the most. too many horses=not that much time for each horse. i like to have at least one other boarder, so if i take one of my horses to ride, the other dosent get too upset.

~Does the Owners education matter?? Are you more likely to borad at a facility were the owner and trainer have a degree in equine??? 

equine degrees dont matter to me. experience and happy boarders matter more. if there is a high rate of turn over there is usually a reason why. 

~Would you like the facility to provide services such as grooming, tacking, farrier, vet, shots, deworming, massage thearpy??

nope. maybe holding a horse for the farrier/vet, but i do everything else myself. sometimes i dont even like other people talking to my vet durring the visit. i had a barn owner tell the vet my horse had navicular, and she didnt at all. ive had a friend let my farrier change my horses type of shoes, w/o my approval, when i didnt give my friend the authority to do so. 

~Would you like some that gives lessons??? 

yes. its nice to take lessons with someone who knows your horse.
~Does riding styles matter?? 

not to me. but i like to be able to take lessons with a trainer who rides my style. i dont, however, appreciate people leaving the ring set up for barrels or jumping, its rude, unless the ring is designated for that.

~Would you like a place that provides space to park your horse trailer

a big YES. if i have to pay a few dollar more i dont care. i hate keeping the trainer at home, it kills my grass. i like to keep it in a paved area so we can get out even if its muddy out. and its great for private storage.

~Would you rather the facility provide a tack locker, big enough for your saddles and other tack, or would you rather bring your own tack box

i like having the option. i think lockers attached to the floor or wall are safer. but i have a huge box and it isnt pretty when i have to park in on my front porch, instead of keeping it at the barn. large tackrooms are better, i get really p/oed when i cant keep all my stuff at the barn, what if soemthing comes up and i need it and its at home...

~What kinda barn hours would you look for

i work 9-5 so after or before that time is ideal. i like being able to come up late at night (i work till 8 durring tax season.) i like when the b/o keep an eye out. ive had people using my tack and playing with my horse when they shouldnt be.

~Would you like to recieve monthy news letters

of course. i am nosey, i like to know whats going on and what people are up to.

~cook outs and barn parties, such as, a christmas party, a summer cook out

i usually dont go if there are alot of kids at the barn. if its a more mature group of boarders i would love soemthing like that. 

~Sallions
nope. ive never boarded with a stallion. they can be dangerous and i dont want my mare accidently being bred. i think thats fine if the b/o owns the stallion and hes kept seperate, and very secure and he is very good. but i dont like people boarding stallions. i think they can be quite dangerous. i used to handle one at a barn i worked at. i believe that there should be one handler that know the stallion.


----------



## luvmyperch

I would second all of that... ^


----------



## Tasia

I am not at any kind of dream barn but after I move to my grandpas in the winter I will be moving to the best barn I can find so I am looking for...
-3 feedings a day 
-a BO who is caring and lives on sight
-a barn that feeds grain 
-has paddocks that can be closed in on rainy days
-big tack room
-security 
- indoor and outdoor arena 
-cleans paddocks 
-good fencing
-friendly atmosphere
-place to park trailer


----------



## Lobelia Overhill

I had to go for the only place that I knew of within a 10 mile radius of my house! I am however considering moving as I've found that there are other places within a 10 mile radius of my house ...

anyhoo, many years ago -before I moved to the town I now live in- I had a pony and kept her at livery at a riding school, and what we had there has 'spoiled' me a bit as it was 'ideal' [just very expensive] and everything else I've seen since looks miserable in comparison :lol: 

We had an indoor school (which was tiny, but fine for ponies!) a bigger "floodlit" outdoor school, a field with showjumps and a field with cross country jumps (ones we built ourselves one summer  ), hacking on very very quiet roads with plenty of places where you could have a canter/gallop. There were 4 other huge fields for turnout, there was hot water available, and toilet facilities. The stables were spotless, the doors were all in good repair with working hinges and bolts, the place was painted once a year, the feed and bedding was the best quality (and therefore expensive) and the staff were brilliant.

Now I have access to an indoor school - which is smaller than 20x40 metres and has jumps permanently in the middle (you couldn't practice a Dressage test in there), the surface is old and very compacted thereby making for very hard going; I don't know how much land there is, but turnout is limited to dry weather and small 'pocket' paddocks separated with electric fencing; There are cross country jumps on the property but they don't get used; there's a set of showjumps in a field but I wasn't allowed to ride out there this summer; I don't know how quiet the roads are for riding on; IMO the stables are too small for horses over 15hh; some of the stable doors are a bit dodgy; there's only cold water; several times when I've been there, there were no staff on site; three or four times when I've been riding cars have driven up to the door of the arena - you can't see or hear them coming - spook city for the horse, and I'm _very_ nervous about cantering near the door these days; one of the staff has spoken to me [more than once] in a manner that I felt was completely unacceptable given that I'm paying them, not them paying me!

Straw that broke the camel's back was when I went up recently and discovered that someone had pulled my horse's mane. I didn't ask them to (I wanted to grow it out a bit) and no one said anything to me about it. So I'm [discreetly] looking into moving somewhere else... although at this stage of the game I couldn't care less if they find out!

My wish list would be



decent size stables
hot and cold running water
proper toilet facilities
decent size indoor school
outdoor school
grass 'arena'
all year round turnout
off road hacking
sensible pricing!


----------



## mls

kelliannejoseph said:


> WHAT WOULD BE THE PERFECT HORSE BORADING FACILITY FOR YOU AND YOUR HORSE??


There is no such place.

I am a BO. What makes person A happy - person B does not care for. I have stopped trying to please everyone and I simply make sure the horses are healthy and well fed.

The perfect place is in your peace of mind.


----------



## Tasia

Tasia said:


> I am not at any kind of dream barn but after I move to my grandpas in the winter I will be moving to the best barn I can find so I am looking for...
> -3 feedings a day
> -a BO who is caring and lives on sight
> -a barn that feeds grain
> -has paddocks that can be closed in on rainy days
> -big tack room
> -security
> - indoor and outdoor arena
> -cleans paddocks
> -good fencing
> -friendly atmosphere
> -place to park trailer


-a tack store!


----------



## dynamite.

My dream barn for Willow and I would be far enough away from the city that you wouldn't be disturbed by lights and sounds, be open all the time (we're aloud to stay as late as we want as long as we don't disturb them with lights and noises), have really nice trails that you didn't have to worry about bears or cougars or coyotes jumping out at you all them time, a nice clean barn, a wash room, lockers in a tack room, an indoor arena, outdoor arena, and round pen, no mud, clean hay, and nice people who aren't overly competative but actually have interest in learning and improving. I have about half of these things right now.


----------



## reveriesgirly

- no mud

my barns perfect , except theres alot of mud 

oh and we have 60 horses , & all of them get individual care . they seem to be happy ;; but we also have 17 feilds


----------



## Tennessee

My dream boarding facility? 









Free.


----------



## Kashmere

mls said:


> There is no such place.
> 
> I am a BO. What makes person A happy - person B does not care for. I have stopped trying to please everyone and I simply make sure the horses are healthy and well fed.
> 
> The perfect place is in your peace of mind.


Yeah that is unfortunatly true!
Can't please 'em all 
But indeed, the health of the horse is on the 1st place, and I think EVERYONE will be happy with that :wink:


----------



## my2geldings

To be honest I would be complicated. As long as there is good horse care(space and feeding), a good facility to ride and train in and coaching to fit my needs, thats all I care about.


----------



## Tasia

kelliannejoseph said:


> So, as I have read down through the forums, about borading, it got me thinking!! What do you look for when you are looking for a place to borad your horses??
> ~What are some pros and cons you have encountered??
> ?
> ~Do you look for a place that offers full borad, pasture borad??
> probley both
> ~Do you and a place that has an indoor, outdoor areana, a round pen?
> I dont really need a round pen
> ~Trails for trail riding. Do you want a trainer??
> No I have a trailer and yes a trainer would be nice
> ~How many horses would you and to be on the facility? Does the size of the farm matter??
> 8-10 horses. I would like a facilty that is small and cozy
> ~Does the Owners education matter?? Are you more likely to borad at a facility were the owner and trainer have a degree in equine???
> trained degree no. Commen sense yes
> ~Would you like the facility to provide services such as grooming, tacking, farrier, vet, shots, deworming, massage thearpy??
> A groomer would be so nice and massage thearpy to!
> ~Would you like some that gives lessons???
> yes
> ~Does riding styles matter??
> western probley
> ~Would you like a place that provides space to park your horse trailer
> yes nothing fancy but a little protection is nice
> ~Would you rather the facility provide a tack locker, big enough for your saddles and other tack, or would you rather bring your own tack box
> I would prefer a corner of the tack room
> ~What kinda barn hours would you look for
> Open
> ~Would you like to recieve monthy news letters
> No i dont really care
> ~cook outs and barn parties, such as, a christmas party, a summer cook out
> no I go there to see my horse not to party with drunks. Lol
> ~Sallions
> If they are properly mannered a secured sure
> The list could go on and on......BUT
> 
> WHAT WOULD BE THE PERFECT HORSE BORADING FACILITY FOR YOU AND YOUR HORSE??


 I know I posted before but i wanted to go it again


----------



## Sghorselover

What are some pros and cons you have encountered?? 
~Do you look for a place that offers full borad, pasture borad?? 
~Do you and a place that has an indoor, outdoor areana, a round pen? ~Trails for trail riding. Do you want a trainer?? 
~How many horses would you and to be on the facility? Does the size of the farm matter?? 
under 50 but not too small

~Does the Owners education matter?? Are you more likely to borad at a facility were the owner and trainer have a degree in equine??? 
Yes and no
~Would you like the facility to provide services such as grooming, tacking, farrier, vet, shots, deworming, massage thearpy?? 
Yes but not to the extent that i would not groom my own horse that ruins the sport there would be no bond.
~Would you like some that gives lessons???
yeah and they are carring of the horses
~Does riding styles matter?? 
Yes 
~Would you like a place that provides space to park your horse trailer?
Yes
~Would you rather the facility provide a tack locker, big enough for your saddles and other tack, or would you rather bring your own tack box
Provide
~What kinda barn hours would you look for
6-8 is good no reason to have people riding at 12 in the night . but someone there at all times
~Would you like to recieve monthy news letters
yes
~cook outs and barn parties, such as, a christmas party, a summer cook out
yes liek my current training barn
~Sallions
no!


----------

